# Can/do pigeons breed/lay during a molt?



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

Is that so-about molting and not breeding? Maybe that's why we aren't having any eggs yet....as they are actively molting, but I did see them mate yesterday, it only took about 2 seconds LOL  , Do you all think that was a real mating-being so short, or is that normal? The male got on top and I saw the female turn her tail sort of upside down to accept him but wasn't close enough to see if anything was "exchanged" Poor birds....No privacy at all!! .
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## rdonell (Apr 27, 2005)

Peeping Perv.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We usually stop our breeding season beginning of June.

Adult pigeons can molt the year around. March and April they shed the first flight feathers, and the molt continues slowly until the main molt period between mid July end of August. 

I have seen a few feathers in my Satinettes and Roller coop, and very few in the homing coop. We start and end later then the normal cycle.

During the molting period the birds require less protein (10 to 11%) then in the breeding season. Make sure they are getting a variety of food, including a multi containing all the amino acids.

I usually add a little flax seed during this time to help with the molt. Also, oil containing seeds such as sunflower, hemp, linseed, fed in small quantities will give an improved bloom to the new feathers. Garlic also improves the powder as well as the fullness of feathering. Give them a good variety of grit and offer them greens once a week, like kale, spinach, carrots.

Treesa


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

I know Robert----I'm so ashamed  

I have found flax seed here in the supermarket, but so far our birds pick out the other seeds and leave that one-they taste it but spit it out, we can't get hemp seed here, even the sterilized variety...
I've wondering about the sunflower...it is readily available here, but only in the shell, seems really large (even the smaller varieties) for our birds. They won't eat the thawed peas if they are whole. I thought maybe they are too big for them. They pick them up and play with them but don't eat...
When I get the sunflower seed do yopu think I should try to crack them and remove the seeds??? Seems like a lot of work, but I don't mind if it's best for them.
Another ?... Is flax seed the same as linseed?

I gave them spinach and flat leaf parsley today, I gave them some whole and chopped some up-I wasn't sure what they would like better. Seemed to like playing with the long stems, I think they may have eaten a little of the chopped.
These birds like to pick out the keet/finch mix- the millets, grass seeds and oats. I'm worried they are eating too much of this and not enough of the others. Can't get a vitamin/mineral supplement here- that's why Im asking so many questions about the natural foods so I can give them the best diet possible.
***How about breeding... Do you think they may lay if they are molting-since I saw them "do it"  I am hoping  .
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Melissa,

You are really doing a great job with your birds. it is wonderful that you are trying different seeds and vegies. You can give them the dried green peas, that you purchase at the store. My birds love them. You can give them sunflower seeds that are raw and hulled, take the shell off.

Flax is different then linseed. I just put the flax seeds in the mix very sparingly.

Try amaranth, barley, buckwheat groats (raw) lentils, red, and green, millet hulled, oat groats, a little Jasmine rice (uncooked) safflower seeds, sesame seeds (raw) and wheat bran. 

My birds love thrashing whole leaf spinach about, if your birds don't quite know what to do with the spinach, hold it up to them and let them pick off pieces out of your grip. Sometimes they can't get a good grip of it, and if you hold it like it is rooted they will pull it. Also if you have a wire cage you can clip the spinach, with hair clips to the side. That works too! They will get used to eating eat, remember the greens should be offered sparingly.

It is better the birds don't breed, especially during the heavy molt. But if they are not seperated (males from females), just make sure they aren't stressed and have plenty of food available. You can speed up the molt by only giving the birds barley for a few days. The birds that are still breeding will then lose their (mating)drive and go into molt. I just found that in a book I have, I think I'll try that. Mid July/ August when the heavy molt starts would be the time to use the barley.

Treesa


----------

